# Some New Pumpkins 2009 (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A few shots of some of the new papier mache pumpkins created for "The Papier Mache Nightmare 2009" display. The new pumpkins sort of got lost amid the other props displayed this year so these are some new individual photos of the JoL's.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A few more shots:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys are a total riot! I love the facial expressions.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the coloring on those Scott.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

They're all great but I like the guy in the top rigth - right when you're looking at the picture.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love them! Very refreshing take on jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the various shapes, total eye candy!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love them all, but I think my personal favorite is the grumpy looking fellow in the middle of the first row. He just cracks me up!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Love them all, but I think my personal favorite is the grumpy looking fellow in the middle of the first row. He just cracks me up!


Yes I like that one also. It reminds me of a family picture and the grumpy one is thinking to himself that I'm not related to these people or pumpkins in this case.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love your work. So many great images running through your head. You amaze me how you come up with them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Once again the Master gives us something great to look at. Absolutely beautiful work....as usual.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I love all the different shape for these, great job as always!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Smiter (Nov 9, 2009)

Very inspirational! I love the sizes of the three on the bottom, and the color on them all!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. I like the cute ones, they are a nice change of pace.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I just love everything you do, Scott.
Did you do something different stylistically with the pumpkins this year? Maybe it's just the color, but they have a different feel to me than your other ones...I want them all!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Once again you have done an outstanding job, love them all.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I just love everything you do, Scott.
> Did you do something different stylistically with the pumpkins this year? Maybe it's just the color, but they have a different feel to me than your other ones...I want them all!


The difference is some new shapes (tall and skinny, pear shaped), some variations on the stems (curly and twisted) and some exaggerated extruding of the faces ...same concepts just some different approaches....the paint and basic construction was pretty much the same...I will post a new tutorial showing the new techniques as soon as I find the time.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I love, love the colors! They are like zombie pumpkins, very cool. Like Dixie said, "total eye candy".


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love your work Stoll


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Those are "Gord"-gious! They "Squash" all other JOL's by comparison! 
Great job, Scott!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Those are "Gord"-gious! They "Squash" all other JOL's by comparison!


Ow, ow, OW!:googly::jol:

Bone to Pick is gonna LOVE those puns


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stolloween, you're amazing with these guys. Roxy and I will have to give a Stolloween style pumpkin a try one of these days.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome as always ..love them all but my fav is bottom middle


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Very big fan of your work. You have motivated me to start my collection of newspapers and start creating. Your website is very cool with very helpful links. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Boo-tiful work, as always!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work as always Scott! I'm planning to utilize some of your techniques for an upcomming project for next year.


----------

